# Regatta de Blanc



## Anja (Jan 29, 2003)

If anyone else there is old enough to remember when Sting was with The Police, this is where my story begins....

It was 1979, and 5 of my friends were with me at a Police concert in San Francisco. After the gig, we walked to the car--a big hulking caddie that held us all comfortably--only to find it wouldn't start. One of my friends suggested we take the train to her house, and she could pick up her car and drive us all home, so that's what we did.

On the short walk from the train station to her house, I suddenly felt this touch on my leg, so I looked down to see a tiny calico kitten rubbing up against me as I walked. I was determined to ignore her--I figured she belonged to someone, and there was NO WAY I was going to reach down and bond with her. Well, that didn't last, of course! I turned the corner, she stopped and looked at me, then ventured out into the street. I immediately dived after her, and carried her the rest of the way to my friend's house. I mean...six people she could have picked, and she came to me! I couldn't let her down.

But unfortunately when I brought her back to my flat, my landlady, who lived above us, said I couldn't keep her--she was majorly allergic. So I begged my sister to take her, and she valliantly came to the rescue and gave Regatta de Blanc (named for the Police's second album) a good home.

The real point to this story is that Regatta lived until 1999, and I visited her often. She grew into a real diva, ruling the roost and my sister's cats with the bearing of a true queen. But interestingly enough, she never quite forgave me for giving her away, and was never as affectionate towards me again.

But it's okay...she had a long and happy life because of a Police gig and a broken down cadillac


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Good for you for taking the poor kitty and finding her a home


----------



## Bengal Baby (Feb 3, 2003)

Awe what a cool story! And a lucky kitty


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I could make a sarcastic crack... But that story was just SOOOO touching.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

thats so nice of you

we need more people like you in this world

god bless you and god bless america


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

oh, get a life.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

CatB** **d said:


> I could make a sarcastic crack... But that story was just SOOOO touching.
> 
> In fact. Im *** *** right now.



Go back to your car group and stay out of here, of I will give all these fine folks the address to your "ghay" car group...got it? Maybe they would enjoy flaming and disrupting your groups.

...now go away


----------



## Anja (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh, they're just sad and pitiful losers, who don't know how to deal with love from a member of another species--probably not their own, either!

Come to think of it, what is your species, B***d?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Missne said:


> Anja, it's a beautiful story!
> Thanks for sharing.


To have saved a little life from certain death is the greatest thing a person can ever do. To ease the suffering of another is the next best thing. 

If ever you hear a story from someone who has "passed" and come back to life, they will all say the same thing. The real important things in life become abundantly clear...and they have nothing to do with money or power.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was such a nice story. I'm glad that the cat found a wonderful home to live in. It lived a long and prosperous life


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Not meaning to offend any people...

But when stuff like the above appears in posts please notify the moderators, but don't get too upset over it. Cause in the end it ruins the post and in the end that is their goal (getting kicks out of people's reactions).

There are enough mods to find it soon enough, and they also have the ability to edit and remove offensive posts.

Anyway - back to regatta.


----------

